# Memphis, TN: HW+ Angel, Very Little Time



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

From Friends of MAS. I have a photo but haven't figured out how to post since the board changed:

Here we go again :-(. Another beautiful heartworm positive dog. Meet Angel a stunning German Shepherd. She was surrendered to the shelter and had been found to have heartworms. Angel is three years old, weighs 62 pounds and is a total sweetheart. She is GREAT on leash, and she knows some basic commands. Angel is going to need an... angel! The person adopting here will need a letter from their vet stating that she will be treated for the heartworms. Angel's ID is 212253, and she is in cage 41 in the healthy hold area. If you might like to meet Miss Angel, please come to the shelter at 3456 Tchulahoma Rd. (near the airport). The shelter will be open 10 - 5 Friday and 10 - 3 Saturday. The shelter is very full, and Angel needs help quickly. 

Memphis Animal Services
3456 Tchulahoma Road
Memphis, TN 38118
Phone: (901) 362-5310
TTY: (901) 576-6501


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you contacted Save Our Shepherds? I think they are out of Memphis. Bonnie is awesome!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

sravictor said:


> Have you contacted Save Our Shepherds? I think they are out of Memphis. Bonnie is awesome!


Yes, good idea. Save Our Shepherds - German Shepherd Rescue

Website says their fosters are full, but it might still be worth a shot. Boy, it's been a LONG time since we heard anything about the dogs of MAS......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I sent an email to the address on the website. I am very worried about Angel. 

I've been following some of the MAS dogs through Friends of MAS who have been posting on Facebook. There have been some very positive changes under the new director, however, the MAS dogs still need all the help they can get. Here's the FB link: Friends of Memphis Animal Services's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

Out of state rescues can pull dogs from MAS by faxing in their 501(c)(3) and, in this case, a letter from a vet that she will be treated for HW. But they need someone local to pay the fee, pull the dog and hold for transport.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoping this girl got hooked up with some help!


----------

